# Job operchunities for Critical Skills visa in South Africa



## kkvaraprasad (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

i am starting this thread to know what are all the chances to get job on Critical Skills visa. Will we have any advantage of having Critical Skills Visa over normal work permit. I am a Software Engineer and a Sr. Java Developer, in how many months i will get a job in South Africa. How are the job openings in South Africa for a Java Developer. Please advise me on this.


----------

